# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Ασύρματη Ευρυζωνικότητα >  Ασύρματο internet στα Τζουμέρκα;

## Alexander Chalkidis

Υποφέρουμε εδώ και καιρό με δορυφορική σύνδεση της Hellas Sat (αργή, κολλάει, πέφτει η ταχύτητα όταν βρέχει...κλπ) και αναρωτιόμουν αν ήξερε κανείς καμιά εναλλακτική.

Οπτική ίνα μπαίνει μεν, αργά δε.  Μου λένε κάποιοι για τον επόμενο Αύγουστο!

Κάλυψη 3G δεν βλέπω στο κινητό εκεί που είμαστε ( http://guesthousekedros.wordpress.com/ περισσότερα για την ακριβή θέση, μεταξύ Καταρράκτη και Μικροσπηλιάς είναι, κάτω από την κορυφή του βουνού) οπότε τι εναλλακτικές έχω;

Είναι λίγο κρίσιμης σημασίας γιατί θέλω να πάω να ζήσω εκεί το συντομότερο και είναι ψιλοαπαραίτητο το internet για την δουλειά μου.  (Ξεφτίλα, αλλά έτσι είναι για τώρα.)

........Auto merged post: Alexander Chalkidis πρόσθεσε 3 λεπτά και 9 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........

Η ακριβής θέση στο Google Maps, μπας και βοηθάει κάποιον που δουλεύει σε ΟΤΕ ή εταιρεία κινητής.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sour...02178&t=h&z=16

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## ariadgr

> Κάλυψη 3G δεν βλέπω στο κινητό εκεί που είμαστε


Έχεις δοκιμάσει και με τις 3 εταιρίες;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου *Alexander Chalkidis*,
κατά την γνώμη μου αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για mobile inernet, θα δοκιμάσεις αντίστροφα:

Θα ρωτήσεις ή θα βρεις που υπάρχουν (τώρα) κυψέλες με σήμα 3G ΚΑΙ mobile internet επιλέγοντας αυτές που έχουν οπτική επαφή με το σημείο ενδιαφέροντος. 

Μετά θα κάνεις δοκιμή με εξωτερική κατευθυνόμενη κεραία της αντίστοιχης συχνότητας (ανάλογα με την εταιρεία και την μπάντα που χρησιμοποιεί για HSPA data) και αν πετύχεις τη ροή data κάνεις το συμβόλαιο. πάρε γνώμη από τοπικό 'ραδιοερασιτέχνη'.

Εχε υπόψη ότι κάθε επιτυχία μπορεί να είναι πρόσκαιρη άν αλλάξει κάτι στις γωνίες/ισχύ εκπομπής των κυψελών.

Εναλλακτικά να δοκίμαζες μεγαλύτερο κάτοπτρο στο Satellite internet;

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## ariadgr

Να σημειώσουμε ότι σε Vodafone και Wind μπορεί να γίνει δοκιμή στο 3G μέσω των πακέτων 3G σε καρτοκινητή που έχουν.

----------


## Alexander Chalkidis

Έχετε δίκιο.  Υπέθεσα ότι για να μην πιάνει πουθενά με το τηλέφωνό μου 3G Cosmote στην περιοχή δεν έχει καθόλου κάλυψη αλλά ίσως αξίζει να κάνω μια δοκιμή και με τους άλλους.

Κάτσε τώρα να βρω τοπικό ραδιοερασιτέχνη.  Ίσως από Γιάννενα να βρεθεί κάποιος καλός Χριστιανός.

Ευχαριστώ θερμά.

----------


## nontasaggelis

Αγαπητε φιλε με το καλο να ερθεις!
Ερχεσαι πραγματικα σε μια πολυ ωραια περιοχη και να εισαι σιγουρος οτι θα το χαρεις πολυ!
Δυστυχως ο Κατταρακτης ανοικει στο κεντρο του Γραικικου που ανοικει στην περιφερεια της Αρτας!
Η Αρτα δεν φροντισε να δωσει εμπορικα ιντερνετ στα χωρια της σε αντιθεση με τα Ιωαννινα! (το Βουλγαρελι-Αθαμανιο εχουν)
Παρα την μεγαλη ζητηση απο τα ξενοδοχεια στην Πλακα,στον Καταρακτη,απο το δασικο χωριο,απο τα Κουκουλια...
Διατιθονται μονο ορισμενα ασυρματα λινγκ που χρησιμοποιουνται απο το Συζευξις!
Αντιθετα απο την πλευρα των Ιωαννινων διαθετουν εμπορικα ιντερνετ το Καλεντζι και ολα τα γυρω χωρια καθως και η Πραμαντα και ολα τα γυρω χωρια!(εκτος τους Κτισταδες που ανοικουν Αρτα!)
Ομως αυτην την χρονικη στιγμη τοποθετουνται οπτικες ΟΤΕ απο Καλεντζι μεχρι διασταυρωση για Σγαρα οπου θα ενωθουν με αυτες των Πραμαντων και αυτες του κεντρου του Γραικικου!Ετσι θα συνενωθει η Αρτα με τα Ιωαννινα και θα "κλεισει" ο δακτυλιος!Και βεβαια θα δωθει ιντερνετ και σε ολες τις ενδιαμεσες περιοχες,οπου εισαι και εσυ!
Ετσι βολεψου προς το παρων με την κινητη  η  την δορυφορικη συνδεση αν δεν ειναι καλη η συνδεση με κινητη!
Νομιζω οτι δεν θα αργησει πολυ το ADSL και στις δικες σας περιοχες!
Πληροφοριακα σε ενημερωνω (αν χρειαστεις κατι) λειτουργουν ασυρματα ελευθερα δικτυα σε 1)ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΠΡΑΜΑΝΤΩΝ
2)ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΥΓΕΙΑΣ ΠΡΑΜΑΝΤΩΝ
3)ΠΕΡΙΦΕΡΕΙΑΚΟ ΙΑΤΡΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΗΜΑΡΧΕΙΟ ΚΑΛΕΝΤΖΙΟΥ
4)ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ:ΚΟΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΩΝ ΚΑΛΕΝΤΖΙΟΥ

----------


## VERGIS92

Εαν υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη με την πλησιεστερη κεραια της  cosmote  τοτε μπορει να δουλεψει μια κατευθηνομενη κεραια μεγαλης απολαβης,  εχω δει περιπτωσεις
οπου πιανει μεχρει και δυο γραμμες σημα σε περιοχες που λεει η ιδια η cosmote  οτι δεν υπαρχει καλυψη...  δοκιμασε πρωτα σε καποιο ψηλο σημειο αν εχει καθολου σημα, αλλα και παλι με το κινητο δεν μπορεις να δεις σιγουρα,  μια κατευθηνομενη κεραια μπορει,
εγω ασχολουμαι με κεραιες μεχρει 11-12dbi αλλα υπαρχουν στο εμποριο μεχρει και 38dbi,   προσεξε οτι για καθε 6dbi    η αποσταση δυνατοτητας ληψης διπλασιαζεται!  αλλα μειωνεται η οπτικη γωνια και απαιτει πιο ακριβες κεντραρισμα στην ταρατσα.

ακομα και η 12dbi κεραια ’βλεπει’ πολυ πιο μακρυα απο το κινητο σου.

Ασχολουμαι με αυτο ακριβως το αντικειμενο στιν περιοχη μου και αλλες περιοχες πιο προβληματικες,  τελος η  cosmote εχει την καλυτερη καλυψη παντου,

----------


## nontasaggelis

> Εαν υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη με την πλησιεστερη κεραια της  cosmote  τοτε μπορει να δουλεψει μια κατευθηνομενη κεραια μεγαλης απολαβης,  εχω δει περιπτωσεις
> οπου πιανει μεχρει και δυο γραμμες σημα σε περιοχες που λεει η ιδια η cosmote  οτι δεν υπαρχει καλυψη...  δοκιμασε πρωτα σε καποιο ψηλο σημειο αν εχει καθολου σημα, αλλα και παλι με το κινητο δεν μπορεις να δεις σιγουρα,  μια κατευθηνομενη κεραια μπορει,
> εγω ασχολουμαι με κεραιες μεχρει 11-12dbi αλλα υπαρχουν στο εμποριο μεχρει και 38dbi,   προσεξε οτι για καθε 6dbi    η αποσταση δυνατοτητας ληψης διπλασιαζεται!  αλλα μειωνεται η οπτικη γωνια και απαιτει πιο ακριβες κεντραρισμα στην ταρατσα.
> 
> ακομα και η 12dbi κεραια ’βλεπει’ πολυ πιο μακρυα απο το κινητο σου.
> 
> Ασχολουμαι με αυτο ακριβως το αντικειμενο στιν περιοχη μου και αλλες περιοχες πιο προβληματικες,  τελος η  cosmote εχει την καλυτερη καλυψη παντου,


H Cosmote εχει καλυψη με σημα φουλ 100%, αφου η κεραια της βρισκεται απεναντι απο το Δασικο Χωριο στον Αγιο Χριστοφορο Ανω Γραικικου!
Και εχει οπτικη επαφη με αυτην!
Το προβλημα του φιλου ειναι οι μεγαλες ταχυτητες, μιας και η συγκεκριμενη κεραια δεν δινει 3G!


Παρολα αυτα οι οπτικες βρισκονται τωρα στο Κουτσελιο απο την μια και στην Πλατανουσα απο την αλλην, και συντομα θα πραγματοποιηθει η διασυνδεση (δακτυλιος) Ιωαννινων-Αρτας!
Και θα εχει το Δασικο Χωριο καλες και μεγαλες ταχυτητες λογω του οτι βρισκεται κοντα στο κεντρο του ΟΤΕ Γραικικου!

----------

